# first lathe



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi all, Today I got an offer I couldn't turn down, I got a 14"x40" lathe and 8 tools with a stand for $30 I didnt really intend on trying turning but now I have this I figure at that price I couldn't say no.

So now the question what kind of oil do I use on to lubricate the tail stock thing? and any other things I should oil etc before I get it a go?

Thanks in advance all for response.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That looks like one hell of a good buy to me my friend and I look forward to seeing it use in the near future. In the scheme of things I'm a newcomer to the wood lathe and was advised to start with pen making and found this to be an excellent way to become familiar with the lathe and various chisels. There are many illustrated threads here on the forum and enough videos on the internet to keep you enthralled for a very long time!
As for lubrication, light sewing machine oil is all that I use sparingly when required, which isn't very often.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Paul

Pickup a live center and put the oil away..you can get one for a song.


=======



newwoodworker said:


> Hi all, Today I got an offer I couldn't turn down, I got a 14"x40" lathe and 8 tools with a stand for $30 I didnt really intend on trying turning but now I have this I figure at that price I couldn't say no.
> 
> So now the question what kind of oil do I use on to lubricate the tail stock thing? and any other things I should oil etc before I get it a go?
> 
> Thanks in advance all for response.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I wasn't thinking of the centre Bob, rather the winder, which from time to time benefits from a drop of oil.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

" winder" = ???? tail stock crank ?

========



harrysin said:


> I wasn't thinking of the centre Bob, rather the winder, which from time to time benefits from a drop of oil.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have had a 12x36 for a number of years and there is quite a learning curve to using one. I've never had enough time to really get with it and try and get good at it. I recommend you find a good book. I bought one when I bought my lathe and I believe it was by Mike Darlow from Australia. Maybe Harry or another of the members from down under can confirm if I got the name right. If you can find it, it is very good. Lathes can be a bit dangerous, especially the skew chisel if not used properly. The scraping tools are safer for a beginner. Keep the tool rest as close as possible to your work.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses, I gave it a test today made a um very rough uneven dowel lol but I must say I had a really relaxing enjoyable time doing it this may become a side hobby I will become quite addicted to.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the woodturning side of things Paul. Great deal on the lathe. Should make a good spindle lathe. Be careful with it though if you want to turn bowls or Hollow Forms vases because the low speed is pretty high especially for out of round blanks. I generally start them at around 250 rpm. This should be a good lathe for doing pens, ornaments, mini birdhouses, lidded boxes, spindles, etc.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal to me, I have been lookin for a deal like that for a while now and no such luck....As for helping Ya out I wish I new enough to help but don't there is a turning club that meets once a month close to my fathers house and I go watch them do demos from time to timeand am pickin up a few things bet still need to find a lathe someday


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah it was one of them right place right time things, I didn't even go looking with the intent on getting a lathe but at that price couldn't say no.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I also got bit by this bug, and went looking for a cheap lathe. I found one very similar to the $30 lathe below except mine was $99 without a stand, which leads to my question.

How heavy does a lathe stand need to be. I've seen plans that use sand, or concrete blocks for weight but I've also seen "saw horse" type stands (like the one under the $30 lathe) and cabinets as stands.

Thanks.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

RJM60 said:


> I also got bit by this bug, and went looking for a cheap lathe. I found one very similar to the $30 lathe below except mine was $99 without a stand, which leads to my question.
> 
> How heavy does a lathe stand need to be. I've seen plans that use sand, or concrete blocks for weight but I've also seen "saw horse" type stands (like the one under the $30 lathe) and cabinets as stands.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Robert,
Usually the weight is used to counter balance the lathe when you have an out of round bowl blank that hasn't been turned round yet which balances the weight. If you are starting with smaller stuff (pen's, bottle stoppers, etc.) then you won't have to worry about it until you start larger bowl projects. 

I have a Jet 1220 with extension mounted to a 12 drawer cabinet I'm building as time permits. Before the cabinet it was on a table & not bolted down & it never moved, but I have only used it for smaller projects like pens & stoppers & a few other things. Where ever you have it mounted make it comfortable to use.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

James hit the nail on the head. Depending on the size of the lathe I would weight it down. My Nova DVR XP has 300 lbs of sand in the bottom. When I put a 16" 90 lb unbalanced piece of wood on it, it does not move and that is what I want. If it is a mini or a midi lathe a good solid bench such suffice.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, Bernie an JLord. Now can you tell me what a gouge is ... just kidding.

I've already used it to make a knob for an old plane I'm re-furbishing. I had it on the outfeed extension for my TS, held by a couple clamps but I want to make a stand for it, so I had to ask.


----------



## bstadtler (Jul 19, 2010)

depends on the size of the blank the bigger it is ,
the more wieght at the bottom.


----------



## sfleck (Jun 3, 2011)

That is one heck of a good deal, I'm jealous! Make sure to post some of your creations!


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Well its been a while since I got it and I have had many failures and many um what to call them kind of fancy tooth picks lol I got the thing to screw into the back of wood and have made a few bowls these are the two that turned out ok lol the others either broke or when I was cutting the bottom or sides I cut threw and ruined it Oh well its all learning this is fun for sure tho I know the bowls are nothing compared to you guys but its my humble attempt thanks for looking.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

There are several turning clubs around. Not sure where in MO you are but there are two clubs in KC and one in Springfield. Joining a club and attending the meetings can be a great way to pick up great info and help. 

Good luck,
Rusty


----------

